# Clear EXTERNAL USE ONLY



## Jim (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello everyone. I posted this a while back, but since we now have some new members I'm going to try it again. This is an Illinois Glass product, c. 1915-1929. Rectangular in shape, it is embossed on the front with vertical warning ribs and FOR EXTERNAL USE ONLY. It is not listed in my APBCA poison workbook. I know it would be classified as a poison, but I have not been able to find anything on it, nor have I seen another one like it. Any ideas? Many Thanks, Jim


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is a close-up of the embossing:


----------



## madman (Feb 24, 2006)

hey jim, cool bottle havent seen that one either! looks like a liniment or rubbing alcohol? witch hazel? mike


----------



## poisons4me (Feb 24, 2006)

I have that bottle,KR-39,listed as common but i have only 1 and dug it....so how common are they really???I live on ebay and at shows and digging and have not seen but one other in a vermont ant. store. A keeper in my opinion,only found in machine made and an american poison. Im thinking it was generic and you put in whatevr,like the lattices and such. Hope this helps.Rick


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. I was thinking the same thing, alcohol or some kind of external medicine.

 Thanks a million, Rick! I bought this one in an antique shop on my way home from Ocean City last year. I wonder why it is not listed in my APBCA book. I agree that they can't be all that common, probably just underrated because of being a fairly plain clear ABM. They certainly don't seem to show up anywhere. I think it was worth the $10 I forked out for it. Thanks for the ID, now I can fill in the blank space in my collection log with the appropriate Kuhn number. I gotta get those Kuhn workbooks! Jim


----------

